# What to buy in Dubai



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Wondering if there are items that it makes sense to purchase while in Dubai.

It seems that despite the fact that Dubai is tax free, Electronics and Computer Items are more expensive in Dubai than in Western Europe. Even with the 20% VAT.

What about clothes ? Sports Items ? Jewelry ? CDs ? Bluerays ? VideoGames ? Books ? Furniture ? Appliances ? etc.....

Can you think of items that are actually cheaper in Dubai ? 

Maybe I'm naive, but Dubai is closer to china than Europe, and it seems there is no VAT, so one could expect prices to be at least competitive with Europe.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

well, it depends where you are going to buy it... if Dragon Mart (Chinese Market under the roof), then yes, it will be very cheap (they sell almost everything you can imagine)

if you go to the jewellery shop of Dubai mall or any other, then you can find australian pearl earings at 700 usd.. is it cheap? i don't know but i don't think so...

brand shops... i heard back home in moscow (from time to time #1 expensive city in the world) this staff is 10% cheaper

make conclusions... it's definitely cheaper to buy something authentic, souveniers, table runners, tea/coffee sets are cheap, pashminas... oh yeh, shoes are not expensive! that's something i really enjoy here, having many shoes!

suggest you make a list of what you are looking for and go to Dubai Mall (which is the biggest) or put your list on this forum and see where it's better to get your wishlist staff.

have a nice weekend


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

frenchy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wondering if there are items that it makes sense to purchase while in Dubai.
> 
> ...



Diamonds & high end jewellery.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Sand is fairly cheap


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, but the sand quality is very poor. 

I imported quite a bit of sand.


----------

